
The case against share buybacks - hickeygareth
https://app.newsoveraudio.com/article/3321
======
Elephanthands
Share buybacks are purely to boost exec remuneration. At these prices they
should be stopped or at least restricted based on company debt, etc.

~~~
hickeygareth
A price-to-book cap (similar to Berkshire's) or a share price limit should be
set from the outset alright.

